

Hacker News is Reddit by a different name - Produce

Same people, same pedantic assholery. Why do you keep following me everywhere I go on the internet? Why can't I have a discussion with intelligent people about whatever I like without someone getting into a hissy fit about how social norms are being overstepped when the conversation flows in a manner they do not agree with? Why can't we all just get along and respect each other? I mean, I know that geeks are notorious social retards but this is ridiculous. I guess that this is the effect of implementing a popularity contest and applying it to what people say. That is to say, it creates swarms of idiots who dickride each other and a narrow-minded culture.<p>Produce, signing off, have a nice day.
======
Sword_Monkey
I think you should just accept how other people want to discuss things on the
internet. If you can't handle the mainstream then find a niche were your own
brand of 'intellectual' discussion is enforced by nazi moderation (don't take
my Godwin's law descent as a bad thing, nazi-like moderation can be a good
thing).

If Hacker News is evolving into something you don't like, then find somewhere
else to discuss things. You have no right to complain that the place you've
settled in isn't to your liking when you're on the internet. The reason why
you don't have that right? Because you can just go the fuck elsewhere,
seriously move on, settle somewhere else, see if it's to your liking, if you
don't fit in don't whine about it, just move on again. Petty stuff.

